# Happy Birthday NaphtaliPress



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 26, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 12-26-2010:

-NaphtaliPress (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 26, 2010)

Had to get this mod fixed to celebrate Chris' Birthday. Sorry about the redundancy.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 26, 2010)

No problem Rich. My birthday is a redundancy (I'm a twin).


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 26, 2010)

Age Hidden? He is an old man. LOL


----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 26, 2010)

Who you calling _old_, old man.


PuritanCovenanter said:


> Age Hidden? He is an old man. LOL


----------



## baron (Dec 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 26, 2010)

Happy birthday!!! May God grant you many more!


----------



## DTK (Dec 26, 2010)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Who you calling _old_, old man.
> 
> 
> PuritanCovenanter said:
> ...


 
We prefer "seasoned." Giving thanks for you, Chris.


----------



## dudley (Dec 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday to our PB brother Chris Coldwell!


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 26, 2010)

Happy birthday, Chris! May the Lord bless you richly this coming year.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 26, 2010)

DTK said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Who you calling _old_, old man.
> ...



How bout 'Well Done', I made steaks tonight. The blood was all gone. 

Grateful to God for ya Chris. Thanks for your hard work. May the Lord continue to edify us by your life.


----------

